# Does anyone use dubia rouches



## baskmantids (Jan 10, 2019)

Does anyone feed dubia Roaches to there mantis? If you do what do you feed your Roaches? If you don’t why not?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 10, 2019)

I have them, but to feed them i cut them in half and give it to the mantis with tweezers. (Roaches like to hide and sit still) I have used fed the ghosts  with dubia goo because i didnt had little flies at home at that moment and the blue bottle were to big for them. later they had flies that they liked.

My dubias eat the same food as my grasshoppers and some salad leaves. (food comes from grasshopper farm)


----------



## ohaple (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes dubias are our staple backup food for when we don't have flies. We feed them whole. They like to burrow in substrate so we feed them out on a smooth surface where they cannot hide and where the mantis can easily grab them. The main problem is that they quickly become too large to feed most nymphs, in which case you would have to cut them up. We are working on getting a small breeding colony going so that we always have dubia nymphs.

For feeding, I do a variety. If we have blanched zucchini, I feed them a couple slices of that. They eat it quickly. Then I supplement with a variety of fish and shrimp food. Shrimp pellets and your average flakes are always a hit. For water, we will lightly mist the sides every now and then so they can drink the drops, but we don't like to keep it humid due to smell. We also always give them a supply of water crystals. I haven't had any problems with it.

I will say that our mantises prefer the banana roaches due to their faster movement, but feeding is somewhat more of a pain since they are faster and can climb and dig.


----------



## minomantis (Jan 10, 2019)

Dubias and Flies are the staple diet of my mantises. 

Now the I have ghost Mantids, I stick more to bb flies, but hopefully I can get them eating dubias. 

Dubias are great. They don't climb or smell. They are quicker than you think and like to borrow and like dark places. 

I feed mine oats, a couple granules of rabbit food, and bee pollen. I add dried apples and spinach twice a week and add a cotton ball of water in a bottle cap for them to drink. They are a good food source. Personally, I like feeding the juvenile roaches instead of adults to the mantises regardless of mantis size.

Adult males have the uric acid smell and the juveniles don't. That's my own choice though.


----------



## Budwing (Jan 10, 2019)

I feed really small baby dubias to my mantis sometimes. Havent had them that long but Im starting to see lots of tiny roaches scuttling around now. I feed mine cheerios. Oranges, squashes, mustard leaves, any old veg from the garden and any other vegetable scraps from the dinner that I have. I throw the old food out and clean them every second or third day to prevent mold in their tub. Their a good feeder but recently I got a tub of pallid roaches and find these better. Their smaller and climb up into the mantis face and get eaten.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 12, 2019)

I’d go with lats for mantids.  They’re smaller, they don’t play dead or burrow, and they can’t climb glass.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 12, 2019)

I use Dubias. I feed them washed fruits and veggies, as well as some stale bread.

- MantisGirl13


----------

